# Who gets Lyft Streak Bonus and who does not?



## OmahaVW (Mar 17, 2019)

Asking for a friend:

I messaged Lyft today asking why I have no weekly bonuses or streak bonuses like almost everyone else does and I was told “I’m proficient enough of a driver that I don’t need driving incentives” What the hell is that about?! I don’t drive as much as a lot of people here. I just think it’s BS. What’s the difference if I’m out on a Friday night and give 5 rides vs anyone else out driving that gives 5 rides and gets the $25 streak bonus?! Ugh. Lyft sucks.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

There was some streak stuff in my app a couple of weeks ago, but I didn't even drive that week. Didn't pay much attention to it. For this week it look like they came up with a $205 guarantee for 25 rides. LOL! I can get to $205 in 10-15 rides, max, if I really feel like anting.

So yeah, both of these companies can stick their streak bonuses where the sun don't shine. I'll take them if I happen to score them, but I ain't chasing them. I got more important things to concentrate on.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

You only get those when you drive alot for them. With an acceptance rate of 8%, it has been a long time since I got a ride bonus from Lyft


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I cant tolerate Lyft for any more than one ride a night, let alone an entire streak of two or more stacked together....


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> There was some streak stuff in my app a couple of weeks ago, but I didn't even drive that week. Didn't pay much attention to it. For this week it look like they came up with a $205 guarantee for 25 rides. LOL! I can get to $205 in 10-15 rides, max, if I really feel like anting.


I've gotten guarantees the past couple of weeks. It's a perverse incentive to seek out minimum fares at $8 a pop!

The trick is getting stacked min fares to kill the guarantee in a day, then go back to regular anting. I haven't figured that out yet :confusion:


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I posted in another thread that I've always avoided the streak bonuses because until today I thought they were _steak_ bonuses.

Now that I know they are streak bonuses (which obviously means consecutive rides) I'm putting the offers on double-secret ignore.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Part of it could be earnings related . If the earnings already in the bag, they could give out extra $$$ to the drivers.
They don’t want to crush the earnings.. if the earnings are crushed , then they have to repeat it every 1/4😁and that is bad for the stock. 
It should be a beat by .01 to .02 and the path to profitability 😁 don’t go to straight conquer the earnings and dance 😁 , then next quarter they can’t repeat it😉


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

OmahaVW said:


> Asking for a friend:
> 
> I messaged Lyft today asking why I have no weekly bonuses or streak bonuses like almost everyone else does and I was told "I'm proficient enough of a driver that I don't need driving incentives" What the hell is that about?! I don't drive as much as a lot of people here. I just think it's BS. What's the difference if I'm out on a Friday night and give 5 rides vs anyone else out driving that gives 5 rides and gets the $25 streak bonus?! Ugh. Lyft sucks.


Lyft streak bonuses go to the Lyft streakers. They drive around naked except for a pair of sneakers.


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

The "guarantees" are such BS. They're actually insulting. I will never qualify because I tend do to long rides and can make the guarantee amount in a few rides.

I think last Saturday and Sunday from 1:30-2:30am they were offering $10 for 5 consecutive rides in a row. I refuse to be manipulated into accepting rides without checking the pax rating especially at that time of night. They could put someone in my que with 3.5 rating. Plus the first ride might take me into an area where I'm not comfortable picking up more people. We've all experienced that. Drop off pax in an undesirable neighborhood, turn off app and leave. Well with the streak bonuses you can't do that. Now this week its $10 for 5 consecutive rides from 4:15-5:15pm. I may possibly do that. On Friday and Saturday its $25 for 5 rides from 12:30-1:30am. Nope, still not doing it Lyft but nice try.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

They throw me a streaker bone every now and then. They quickly realize that this driver is not falling for it.

Lyft is good for long XL trips and surge that I can hold onto while I take Uber rides. Drop Uber, engage Lyft bonus, collect and back to Uber.


----------



## Richard Burdick (Feb 11, 2020)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> You only get those when you drive alot for them. With an acceptance rate of 8%, it has been a long time since I got a ride bonus from Lyft


8% omg that's low



Richard Burdick said:


> 8% omg that's low


I'm at 98%


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

No bonuses and no surge pay


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I actually have a $25 for 5 in a row.... First one has to be 6:15-7:15am... Each day this week.... First streak bonus I've seen on LYFT in months.... I'm not going to let it stir me.... It won't continue so why get excited....


----------



## Canaddar (Oct 3, 2019)

Dekero said:


> I actually have a $25 for 5 in a row.... First one has to be 6:15-7:15am... Each day this week.... First streak bonus I've seen on LYFT in months.... I'm not going to let it stir me.... It won't continue so why get excited....


Just had that in NOLA, M-F last week. Streaks guaranteeing a bonus are great. Streaks guaranteeing a minimum suck.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

I dunno how you do 98% on Lyft. I take everything reasonable, but a 14 min pickup is not reasonable. Paying a toll to a pickup is not reasonable. And yesterday I had to reject three straight high school pings. I'm at 83%.


----------

